# Fresh find Napolean



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2013)

I bought this bike, a Schwinn Fastback and a reproduction Schwinn Cruiser from an antique shop. Unfortunately the rear wood rim is broken in one spot. It might be that a competent wood worker might be able to repair it for display. I find it interesting that it has a Sturmey Archer Tricoaster hub. I thought it might be a replacement, but discovered through Sheldon Brown's site that they were made starting in 1905. It is dirty, but evidently is original paint, because you can see the boxed pin striping under the dirt.


----------



## chitown (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful bike. Love the color. Looks early with the shallow fenders? Normally a cracked rim wouldn't be too hard to replace but when they are painted to match the bike, it makes it a bit trickier.  

I'm sure we would all love to see more pics! But that might only increase the PM's for offers on this beaut... or it's parts!:eek:

Congrats!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Gordon,
I'd like to see more pics too. Do you know what company made it? And, whats the boat behind it?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 16, 2013)

I believe it was made by the Davis Sewing Machine Co., circa 1918 or thereabouts I would think.


----------



## bike (Feb 16, 2013)

*Go easy go slow read*

another fresh bike just showed up and i am afraid he cut the tires off- mistake- dont do anything you cant undue in hopes of "sprucing her up"


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37937-Dayton-by-Davis-Sewing-Machine-Co


A great find that will hopefully be preserved!

Congrats


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 16, 2013)

*Napoleon*

Great find another Davis pops up nice


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 16, 2013)

To restore the leather seat, use heated Sno-Seal. Use a couple of aplications with 48 hours in between applications. The ingredients are natural. Try to apply it on a warm day and expose the seat in the sunlight to really soak in the Sno-Seal well.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2013)

Believed made by Davis for Sears roebuck. The Chief, Napoleon (some), and regular Elgin shared the same style frame. Even has the coveted three speed like a Chief
Three speed set-up worth as much as the rest of the bike!!!


----------



## pelletman (Feb 16, 2013)

Brian, 

Do you by any chance know anyone who'd want to buy any parts from that bike?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2013)

*Napoleon - additional photos*

In response to requests, here are some additional photos of the Napoleon (and one of the boat). Also, Nickinator has expressed an interest in buying the bike, so he has first shot at it. There is also someone second in line that sent me a pm. Feel free to pm offers, but I will handle things in the order they are received. Meaning, if Nick passes, I will offer it to number 2. If he passes, then number 3, and so on. The boat is a 1970 16 foot, open bow fiberglass runabout. I currently have an 80 hp Mercury outboard on it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Brian,
> 
> Do you by any chance know anyone who'd want to buy any parts from that bike?




am I really that bad?


----------



## decath6431 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Great Find*

Very nice find...seems like a few gems I've seen on here have been dug out of antique shops the last few months...makes me want to find some near me and go hunting

I did have a question that maybe someone could answer: 

Would this Napoleon have any relation/lineage to the brand of the same name made by Jenkins Cycle?  Or did Davis just use the same name/badge aesthetic?  The pic is fuzzy so I can't see what the badge reads on the pic of the one found by the op.  Was just curious...

http://www.bargainjohn.com/images/W000/W076BNapoleanBike.jpg

http://www.bargainjohn.com/images/W000/W076BNapoleanBike4.jpg


----------



## Gordon (Feb 17, 2013)

*Napoleon*

Sorry about the quality of that headbadge photo. It says Napoleon across the top and bottom, nothing else. It does bear a striking resemblence to the Jenkins one doesn't it?


----------



## chitown (Feb 17, 2013)

Gordon said:


> It does bear a striking resemblance to the Jenkins one doesn't it?





YES IT SURE DOES!!! 




bricycle said:


> Believed made by Davis for Sears roebuck.





So Bri, are you saying you believe it is Davis built? :eek:


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 17, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Sorry about the quality of that headbadge photo. It says Napoleon across the top and bottom, nothing else. It does bear a striking resemblence to the Jenkins one doesn't it?




Interesting indeed - here's the badge on my Napoleon.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, I am just getting ready to make a deal on a Napoleon myself. I believe it has the Jenkins badge and the nickle plated fork and such. I will post pics in the next couple days.


----------



## decath6431 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Davis built bikes*

I'm hoping to get lucky enough to come upon one "in the wild" so to speak someday.  Which all brands did they make?  HD, Yale, Dayton, Non-Parreil?, some of the chiefs, Napoleon, ...any I'm missing.  Are my brands correct?

Also interestingly found this at the BBC site.  It doesn't appear they have it for sale on Ebay for some reason.  Based on comps I found from a few years ago on Worthpoint this seems almost to be a fair price eek  At least they aren't asking $29,000 for it like the Penny Farthing.


----------



## decath6431 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Forgot the link sorry*



decath6431 said:


> I'm hoping to get lucky enough to come upon one "in the wild" so to speak someday.  Which all brands did they make?  HD, Yale, Dayton, Non-Parreil?, some of the chiefs, Napoleon, ...any I'm missing.  Are my brands correct?
> 
> Also interestingly found this at the BBC site.  It doesn't appear they have it for sale on Ebay for some reason.  Based on comps I found from a few years ago on Worthpoint this seems almost to be a fair price eek  At least they aren't asking $29,000 for it like the Penny Farthing.




http://budgetbicyclectr.com/1917-18-harley-davidson-bicycle-m.html


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2013)

chitown said:


> YES IT SURE DOES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I'm thinking....


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 17, 2013)

decath6431 said:


> http://budgetbicyclectr.com/1917-18-harley-davidson-bicycle-m.html





*GOTTA LOVE THE MISINFORMATION THAT GETS POSTED IN CYBERSPACE & THEN TAKEN AS FACT BY PEOPLE.....*

FROM THE H-D AD AT THE BUDGET BICYCLE CTR LINK:
'This early Harley Davidson Bicycle painted in olive drab in support of American troops overseas for WWI. Harley Davidson bicycles were produced by the Davis sewing machine company, which also made bicycles for Harley Davidson’s primary competitor, Indian....'​
(1) H-D used olive drab well before WWI & (2) Indians were made by Hendee Mfg & Westfield as far as anyone who has researched can be determined, not by Davis Sewing Machine.


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> That's what I'm thinking....




Great find & love the tiller bars.  I agree on Davis.  Look at the frame & drop stand, same as other Davis Built bikes starting in 1917, i.e. Chief, H-D, etc.  Here's the 1918 catalog page, looks 1918 to me, same frame, chainring, dropstand, shallow fenders, & tiller bars.  Also serial number should help determine year on these I believe.  Sold by Sears as a coaster brake model but Sears owned the US rights to the Sturmey Archer Tri-coaster patent (thus the SA Model S designation) and would add them to most any bike they sold so likely was purchased with it.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dave the Wave started a very interesting thread on Davis built bikes -

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ur-Davis-built-bicycles&highlight=davis,+show


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 17, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Dave the Wave started a very interesting thread on Davis built bikes -
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ur-Davis-built-bicycles&highlight=davis,+show




One of my FAVORITE threads on this site!!!!!!!!!!  I refer back to it often.


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I bought this bike, a Schwinn Fastback and a reproduction Schwinn Cruiser from an antique shop. Unfortunately the rear wood rim is broken in one spot. It might be that a competent wood worker might be able to repair it for display. I find it interesting that it has a Sturmey Archer Tricoaster hub. I thought it might be a replacement, but discovered through Sheldon Brown's site that they were made starting in 1905. It is dirty, but evidently is original paint, because you can see the boxed pin striping under the dirt.




Nice find!


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Indians were made by Hendee Mfg & Westfield as far as anyone who has researched can be determined, not by Davis Sewing Machine.




Fenders were made by International Stamping Co out of Chicago. As I suspect the Harley fenders were as well.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 26, 2013)

decath6431 said:


> Very nice find...seems like a few gems I've seen on here have been dug out of antique shops the last few months...makes me want to find some near me and go hunting
> 
> I did have a question that maybe someone could answer:
> 
> ...





According to the Wheelmen bicycle guide list.

Napolean, Sears and Robuck Co. (D) 1902-1907.  Sears was the distributor and Davis manufactured them.
Napolean, Jenkins Cycle Co. (M) Chicago IL, 1895-1898.  Jenkins was the manufacturer.

Same name, two different companies.


----------

